# Is this an algae?



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

This thing is growing between my Parvula, it looks like Riccia, but Ive never had Riccia, so I thought it could be an algea kind. Anyone know what this thing is?

Thanx


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Well, you have Riccia now.  It must've been a hitchhiker on some plants you got.


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

looks like riccia to me.
very hardy plant. 

i had a little piece of riccia like yours turn into a baseball size amount with a little care.


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Thank you 
Well, thats the case then  Isn't it a bit large for Riccia, some big leaves...


----------

